#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Тексты для дзенской практики

## Бейсин

На сайте http://Zen-Do.Ru юбилей: в разделе текстов их ровно 100.  :Smilie: 

В основном, это переводы практических наставлений дзенских и других буддийских Учителей.

Например, есть беседы и статьи Чаньского Мастера Шен Яня:

    - Абсолютная истина. Не-противостояние и растворение напряжений
    - Автобиография Мастера Шен Яня
    - Биография китайского монаха [с вопросами и ответами]
    - Борьба с терроризмом
    - В духе Чань
    - Вводная беседа
    - Горькая практика
    - Дзен и сострадание
    - Жизнь в чаньском монастыре
    - Как выбрать Мастера и учиться у него
    - Медитация движения в восьми формах
    - Метод Бодхисатвы Авалокитешвары полного проникновения посредством органа слуха
    - Насилие и терроризм в религии
    - Необходимые условия чаньской практики
    - Непосредственная практика «отсутствия ума»
    - Непостоянство
    - Ни гнева, ни любви между мастером и учеником
    - Основы медитации
    - Осуществить врождённую мудрость
    - Отношение к практике и плоды практики
    - Повседневная практика
    - Практика простираний
    - Руководство по практике в повседневной жизни
    - Сансара и нирвана
    - Свободный от ума, различения и сознания
    - Сикантадза и Безмолвное Озарение
    - Сострадательное созерцание
    - Ступени пустотности в медитации
    - Творения ума
    - Чаньская болезнь
    - Чаньская традиция: история, теория, практика
    - Четыре великих барьера
    - Четыре великих обета
    - Чистое действие
    - Что такое чань?
    - Восемь форм медитации в движении (видео)

Есть тексты преемников Шен Яня -

Мастера Чи Черна:

    - Возрождая чаньскую практику Безмолвного Озарения
    - Преобразование ума
    - Расширяем практику на повседневную жизнь

Мастера Джона Крука:

    - Десять коанов мирянина Джона

Мастера Го Жу:

    1. Трудная практика
    2. Понимание ступеней чаньской практики
    3. Об использовании жёстких методов
    4. Извлекаем силу из кармических препятствий
    5. Сравнение методов: Хуатоу и Безмолвное Озарение

Мастера Саймона Чайлда:

    - 0. Что такое Безмолвное Озарение?
    - 1. Знакомство с Безмолвным Озарением
    - 2. Безмолвное Озарение

Мастера Гильберта Гутьерреса:

    - Атиша о буддизме
    - Буддизм в твоей жизни
    - Шифу и я

Мастера Го Юаня:

    - Страдания и буддийская традиция

Есть и другие интересные материалы, например,
- Буддизм и секс. Александр Берзин,
- Буддийский календарь с днями упосатхи на 2016 год,
- Пять женщин из раннего чаня. Барбара О'Брайен,

тексты Мастеров Де Джина, Мейдо, Сёдо Харады и др.,

аудио и видео по медитациям и вспомогательным упражнениям.


Пусть наша практика процветает на благо всех чувствующих существ!

----------

Алик (25.04.2016), Говинда (14.04.2016), Гошка (14.04.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

"Дзен - это поменьше читать, и побольше медитировать"

                                                         (Тенпа Шераб)

----------


## Бейсин

> "Дзен - это поменьше читать, и побольше медитировать"
> 
>                                                          (Тенпа Шераб)


Тенпа Шераб, как по-вашему, что ответил бы на это Мастер Дунчу?
Вот что пишет про учёбу у него Мастер Шен Янь:

Когда я спрашивал его, как мне заниматься практикой, он говорил, чтобы я шел медитировать. Но через несколько дней он приводил слова известного наставника: «Нельзя сделать зеркало, полируя кирпич, и нельзя стать Буддой, занимаясь сидячей медитацией». И он приказывал мне совершать простирания. Затем, еще через несколько дней, он говорил: «Это — не что иное, как собака, подбирающая с земли дерьмо. Читай сутры!»
...
http://zen-do.ru/texts/45-autobio

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

как же я могу ответить за другого человека, будь то пресвятой Дунчу  или еще кто? это было бы очевидной неправдой.

----------


## Бейсин

> как же я могу ответить за другого человека, будь то пресвятой Дунчу  или еще кто? это было бы очевидной неправдой.


Очень логично обосновали. Да?  :Wink:

----------

